# CT loses 2 great LEO's



## HKphooey (Oct 26, 2006)

It has been a rough week for CT law enforcement... 

Officer Dan Picagli, 38, New Haven PD - Hit by an SUV while directing traffic.  He was a community officer and a school resource officer, serving 17 years.

Officer Matthew D. Arace, 35, Hartford PD - killed in an off-duty car crash. He was a 10 year veteran of the HPD.  He was highly regarded and respected in the community.

RIP

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Sleep well my LEO brothers...:asian:


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear such good lives coming to such a violent end 

May the Almighty be with their souls and their loved ones.  :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 26, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## exile (Oct 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 26, 2006)

> For those who pledge to uphold it, Freedom requires a sacrifice the protected will never know...



I shall raise my glass to toast both of your memories... Sleep well, Brothers!

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2006)

:asian:  :asian:

_Note:  Out of respect for those who have passed, please turn off your signature feature when you post in the memorials section.  Thank you._


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## bydand (Oct 26, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## pstarr (Oct 26, 2006)

.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

.
.


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 27, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## akatrk (Oct 28, 2006)

.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 28, 2006)

Why is it always the good guys... My prayers are with their family.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 29, 2006)

.


----------

